# Banned books?!



## firefli (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi Guys, have just been reading a thread about them checking your books and confiscating any they don't approve of. Any one know if Terry Pratchett and Arthur C Clarke are at risk of being taken out of my shipping consignment?

Thanks all
Sarah


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

I cant imagine the books those authors have written to be too much of a problem, in fact I wouldnt be surprised if you could buy their books here.

It really tend to be a problem if you are bringing in items which are considered morally (porn), religiously (maybe Jewish/Hebrew Bibles) or culturally offensive.


----------



## mardigras (Jun 20, 2008)

This reminds me - I have removals coming wednesday and have already put aside for family to keep certain autobiographys eg. Fatwah and Not without my daughter etc [ thinking that these might not be liked?] But as I do like autobiographies I have a fair few on the houlacaust whilst these are'nt stricly from Israel but are obviously Jewish should I put these to one side? Any advise would be helpful>


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Few books are banned here. Certainly not Terry Pratchett  or Arthur C Clarke. The ones which will cause offence are those that are anti-Islamic, or are assumed to be (Salman Rushdie's Satanic Verses for example) or those that are deemed to be 'inconsistent with the religious, cultural, political and moral values of the UAE'. Anything that looks pornographic for example (leave those old Playboys behind!), promoting homosexuality, about gambling even.

-


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

I just finished reading Not Without My Daughter, Princess and Burned Alive. All of which I bought from a bookstore here in Dubai - there is no drama at all with this


----------



## mardigras (Jun 20, 2008)

alli said:


> I just finished reading Not Without My Daughter, Princess and Burned Alive. All of which I bought from a bookstore here in Dubai - there is no drama at all with this


Well I'm shocked - I thought that these would be scorned upon.... II have already given to my mum to put these books in her loft for safe keeping!!! So now I shall pack all other 'jewish holocaust' books...


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I left all my books on the Iraq/Afghan wars plus tales written by Muslim women on how they're treated by their societies at home only to find I could purchase them all in Dubai! I wasn't a very happy bunny but glad I didn't take the risk in case they were confiscated at the airport.


----------



## firefli (Apr 27, 2008)

*Thanx all!*

Thank you very much everyone, I am really starting to wonder how these rumours get around! lol

I have heard so many "you can't take...", "these are banned...", "this is blocked.." rumours that have been quashed by further research, thank you for putting my mind at ease in these chaotic times!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

There are an awful lot of incorrect rumours about Dubai. 

By the way, I am curious as to why you thought Terry Pratchet books might be banned. Did you think the Emiratis might be offended by a mad fantasy word in the shape of a disc travelling through space on the back of four elephants and a turtle? 

-


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

Arthur C Clarke? Funny you have a book by him coming in. I just got my Clarke books in (rama series) from amazon and they opened the box at customs... they let it AND GTA4 through (for my xbox 360) which is a banned game here


----------

